# LFTS November 15th 2014



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

I am taking my 17 year old Grandson on his first Nov 15th opener this morning.

Look what walked under his stand at 3:30 this morning (camera forgot to Fall Back).

Not a bad first buck. Hope he gets a chance at it.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, sir! Good luck and enjoy the time with him.


I've been awake since before 2:00, waiting for the alarm clock....Now the pre-hunt preparation begins.....coffee first... 

Good luck to all and stay safe.

Looking for some great pics today, gents...


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Woke up with bubble guts at 3:15am from homebrew and craft beers. Excitement has kept me up ever since. Good luck and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

Morning Bio! I'm shaking Stacy awake as we speak. Good luck to you guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

I feel like ****. I'm tired, hungover, and pissed off. Should be a great day lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RDKING (Jan 1, 2011)

Shower up and in the stand by 5:30. Good luck everyone.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Wow, first boom in my part of Hillsdale County. Right on schedule.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Finishing the last cup of coffee then out the door. Rocking 4 hours of sleep. Good luck Ladies and Gents.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

bkglad said:


> I feel like ****. I'm tired, hungover, and pissed off. Should be a great day lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Ditto &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Still trying to pull myself off the couch.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Yep still sitting in the rack waiting for coffee eating a cookie I'm slowly getting there


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

19 degrees this morning - going to be a tough all day sit! Good luck to your grandson Bio!!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Hangin inside for a few more mins in Calhoun County. This is my first opener in about 4-5 years. Deer movement has been odd the past few sits, so let's hope I've figured out what these critters are doin


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

Warm and toasty here. Can't make it out until next weekend so I'm snug in my bed. I'll be hunting from the keyboard today.

Good luck to everyone! Be safe, and shoot straight!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Pre game dump....check. Ready to get in the climber


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Going to head out shortly, only going to hunt til 9, only to see if my elusive buck I shot yesterday visits his scrape. If I don't see him, the tracking will begin where I last saw him on the track.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck everyone and be safe! I'm live from my computer at work today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cullz (Jan 4, 2011)

4hours of sleep feel great and gonna have a beautiful morning! Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## billings59 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good luck everyone. Not making it out this weekend headed to quinnesec for work today and tomorrow. Looks like the usual army is here anyways in SE gladwin county.


----------



## hartleyvisualmedia (Feb 27, 2014)

Good luck all! I'm fighting a chest cold but going out for a bit anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lapeerhunter10 (Sep 26, 2014)

In the stand waiting for World War 3 to start around me. Good luck!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd kill for 4 hours of sleep right now! I work second shift for Charter (12-9) and actually didn't get out of work until 10 last night... I flew home, tossed everything in the car and the fiance and I made the journey north from Bridgeport to Posen... We got in at about 230 so needless to say, I'm feeling a little ripe! I'm running on about 2 hours...

Good luck to everybody today! I'm in a blind sharing a cut bean field with one uncle... He's at one end and I'm at the other... I've been sitting since 0550 and I can hear tending grunts already... Hell, there were deer everywhere when we pulled in, including a few only 30 feet from my blind!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Goal number one complete Don't get called in to work.

Just sat down I'm ready to rock. And boy is it quiet out here. Should be able to hear gun shots from the upper peninsula!

Good luck guys!! Stay warm.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

farmlegend said:


> Wow, first boom in my part of Hillsdale County. Right on schedule.


Did you get him?


Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

All settled in at 6:15 in Lapeer on this great morning. Everyone be safe and shoot straight! 

Not too much longer now.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Been hearing shots for thirty minutes by me in hillsdale as well. Beautiful morning


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lots of traffic this morning. Little breezy here in Antrim county. 3-4 inches of snow on the ground 27 degrees. Gonna get loud shortly. Good luck and stay safe everyone!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Shot at 6:55 here in Hemlock. How can people see this early?


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Made last minute switch. Settled in and sweating from the long fast hike lol. Osceola county. Been on stand for 30 mins. Couple shots way off but nothing close


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Made my dad breakfast and got him shuffled out the door. I'll be sitting this one out, good luck everyone. #TaggedOut


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

6 minutes til im legal to shoot! Got my 9 year old with me too.


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Out in Lapeer County with my cousin, dad and brother. This is our first opener together. Camp has been good so far but some deer would make it great. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

They are blasting away in Sanilac. Beautiful morning


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

Well it's been a great year. After this weekend all the deer will be dead


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Thwackcity said:


> Well it's been a great year. After this weekend all the deer will be dead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Unfortunately that's true.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

7* with a foot of snow in southern Chippewa. I'm with my oldest daughter. It's her first deer hunt. I had wolf track here on Monday so I'm concerned it will impact our season.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Heard a few shots in my part of hillsdale county but not too many yet. I hope they were shooting at deer and hit their mark. Good luck all and have fun today!!


----------



## topcide (Nov 20, 2009)

Shot about 10 mins ago . Doe , pretty sure I heard her crash in the brush .

Ingham county 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## topcide (Nov 20, 2009)

Just got a text from my sister , she just dropped a doe 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

No deer like usual.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Good luck everyone, stay safe!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

0 deer still better than on the couch wishing you weren't seeing any deer


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Cold and a covering of snow on the ground here in Branch County, in the tree at 6:15, first shot was 6:55. Good luck everyone!
Flight


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful morning here in St. Clair County, 27 degrees and calm.

My brother and I shuffled Dad out to the box blind. It would be awesome if he got one.

Be SAFE and Good luck!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

3 deer so far midland county. 5 shots.


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

36 shots so far make that 38


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

27 degrees, SW breeze, with an inch of snow. In Van Buren County..... two deer ran through earlier....watching two does now...and a chipmunk.......lots of shooting


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

13 shots, 5 turkeys, 0 deer unless you count the 6 that we jumped on the way in


----------



## Thwackcity (Oct 10, 2014)

Same here.... Im in tuscola county


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

2PawsRiver said:


> 27 degrees, SW breeze, with an inch of snow. In Van Buren County..... two deer ran through earlier....watching two does now...and a chipmunk.......lots of shooting


That looks like a old school Thompson Renegade...is it?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Nothing yet in Alcona Co. Had one walking around at first light but didn't see it. Not a ton of shooting only 2 have been within a mile of me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

No one on here has a buck yet?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty sure my dad shot a few minutes ago. Unsure of status.


----------



## dertyone (Oct 2, 2010)

1 down at 7:45. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Sent from my SPH-D700 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

Neighbor must have one down, he just walked back and fired up the tractor. 0 deer for me so far watching the action out the window


----------



## rw65hdd (Nov 15, 2008)

Quiet in Berrien county and brisk 18 degrees. Only 7 shots heard so far and none close. Hunting same field as I did during bow. Not seeing anything yet.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

11 does and fawns so far. Not counting the 4 I could have ran over pulling into my parking spot this morning.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Planned for an all day sit but this guy showed up at 730 scent checking scrapes. Waiting on his brother or dad now! State land too!


----------



## gobyslayer7 (Jan 12, 2010)

Pretty quiet out here in NLP... No deer few shots


----------



## rw65hdd (Nov 15, 2008)

My view.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Big 'ol bobcat just came through here in Iosco county. Thought it might have been a much bigger cat for a second lol


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Just shot the buck I call the Tuesday buck, didn't drop him but don't think he went to far. He's a wide 8 pointer


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Stuck at work today. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Mason County. Least amount of shots I have ever heard on opener. Seen 9, one shooter buck, but wrong side of fence.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

snowmobilingswordfish said:


> Just shot the buck I call the Tuesday buck, didn't drop him but don't think he went to far. He's a wide 8 pointer


Awesome. Get some pics!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your luck this morning Jim.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Cold and calm in Glennie, no deer, few shots 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

Buck down! 

If I had a tag left, I'd take this doe too!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Quite a few shots in the north this morning.
Ihad several doe run past me but no bucks

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Haven't seen a deer since I got up here, East Tawas, to bow hunt on Thursday. Few shots fired, light snow and breeze. Should have brought the 22 for some squirrels.


----------



## Scots162 (Apr 4, 2011)

One spike ogenaw county


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice AM....SEEN deer all morning.....only shot was the big doe with triplets... Passed.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Not much action in Isabella county very few shots heard and only seen a couple of fawns so far


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

Hunting vicariously with y'all 1000 miles away. Can't wait to hear the yooper stories with all the snow. And bio, that truly sucks.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Had a real small buck chase a doe 40 yards away. Had about 30 turkeys squawking back and forth for the last half hour.


----------



## hartleyvisualmedia (Feb 27, 2014)

I've seen nothing here in Mancelona. Quite a few shots in the distance but not close by.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice doe Dan, congrats.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Why yes mr Stanley I do believe I will have a cup of coffee





















here's my view for today. Standing corn to the right. Bedding to the left more corn behind me


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

And my youngest, 11 year old Josiah shot his first deer about 7.30, a spike.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Took a nice big bodied fork at 7:05 alcona county


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Congrats. A doe and a wide 6 here. Had a bit of a rough morning. For whatever reason my encore wouldn't open. Had to find tools to take it apart. Now its working fine?? Bio hopefully an honest person found your gear, that sucks.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Havent seen a deer since the 5 does I saw early this morning. Slow..


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Give that kid a high five! Congratulations on a nice first deer!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Good shot Josiah, congratulations!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

ThumbDweller said:


> And my youngest, 11 year old Josiah shot his first deer about 7.30, a spike.


Nice.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Only 4 doe this morning. Very quiet in this part of Alcona County, very few deer seen and very few shots heard. Congrats to all that scored and good luck all. B


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Popped an 8 at about 7:45 this morning at the lease in Hubbard Lake. My best buck to date. Totally pumped. We have a rule though that nobody leaves there blind on opening day. Gonna be a long sit staring at him from here. 

This was my first year trying a mock scrape with a dripper. This morning I towed a drag with some estrous on the way out and put a little more in the scrape. Towed the drag past and hung it in a tree about 20 yds away. 8 came up over the ridge and was headed right for the scrape. Poor fella never made it though. &#128513;


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

snowmobilingswordfish said:


> Just shot the buck I call the Tuesday buck, didn't drop him but don't think he went to far. He's a wide 8 pointer


Well thought he was the buck I call the Tuesday buck but he is a different 8 pointer, still thrilled with this deer. He busted up his tines a little bit


----------



## bkglad (Sep 25, 2012)

Well no deer so far. Walked to my ground blind for mid day sit over the bean field. There is magically 2 new pop ups on the other side one on side of the field one on the other. That makes a total of 11 guys on this area of probably 200 acres. I'm done til muzzle when this corn gets cut and everyone else is out of the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to those who dropped a deer, a double thumbs up to young Josiah!
Awful morning there Bio... hope you hear something,I double checked tailgate this morning.
No deer sighted on a gorgeous morning. Good to be alive kind of sunrise...
Owl,squirrels,chipmunks and misc birds. State land pretty much to ourselves. A few shots and strangely quiet to the north...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

We've saw one fawn run by. No shots have been heard so far. A pic of what's left of my shooting lane.


----------



## Rustyboy (Nov 27, 2007)

HunterHads said:


> No one on here has a buck yet?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got up to the house...wife slept in and didn't fill the wood boiler so took care of that and made her breakfast in bed...spoiled brat!! 

Saw 3 including a small buck this morning. Very few shots heard in my area of Osceola County (Tustin). Very quiet for a Saturday opener in my opinion. 

Back at it this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Sitting with my 11 year old son, two does no shots. 
Great morning! Have only heard 6 shots here in southern Saginaw county.
Pretty slow.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

13 does and fawns now in northeastern Osceola. Way too many shots to count. Only 2 in my section though.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Just west of ya gill, between Tustin and Luther. Haven't seen a hair all morning. Just a couple of shots nearby. Gonna try the all day sit.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Not much happening in Atlanta but it's a great morning










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

8 so far, one nice buck and two smaller ones. nothing very close though. Cold as hell.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Bio that sucks, hopefully some good person sees this.. Congrats to all the hunters. 

Cannot say I have ever been skunked for sightings opening a.m. Cannot say that anymore.. Normally see 15-20 opening morning in the spot I am in, likewise where the GF sits she saw 1, was praying the neighboring corn would be standing, it is.. Well that backfired.. :lol:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Didn't see anything this morning in Livingston county and not nearly the number of shots I expected.
We're on private land pretty close to Brighton Recreation Area.
My daughter and I sat in a ladder stand together for her first opening day.
It was pretty darn cold and she was frozen after a couple of hours :lol:
She's taking a nap in the truck next next me, we'll head back out in an hour or two.
Congrats to everyone that scored.
Good luck to those that didn't!


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats to all the lucky hunters


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

flamety13 said:


> Well here I go . go out of work got ready and walked to my stand. It is a 20ft elevated stand I climbed up and open the hatch to discover a 30 lb ****. So I climb down. Well dang. But I can't let a **** ruin my hunt I find a 3ft stick and climb up. There is a hole in the side of shack not hugs but enough to poke the raccoon so it's on I poke him and all he'll breaks loose he attacks my stick. Well I've had it I go to the hatch open it and wack him stunned he decides he wants to leave and climbs out my window all the way down the leg of the stand what an opening day. Btw no deer hah


LOL, a memorable story for sure.


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Shot a for tonight no one else saw any.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Biggest buck and first double


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Patman75 said:


> Biggest buck and first double


Nice work patman!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well guy admit to seeing the deer bleeding at the chest and broken leg. So he finished it off and kept it. Was a very heavy beem six point. Went about 100 yards to him. After my buddy got out of his stand to see what I shot ans kicked him up. Buddy learned a lesson today never get up right after the shot.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters. 

I had a great sit in the woods. I haven't hunted in 8 years, and it was great. Looking forward to being on stand tomorrow afternoon. 

Saw no deer, and fewer shots heard than I would have expected.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

First time in 10 years I haven't bagged a buck on opening day. I know.... I shouldn't complain. I don't know about everyone else, but things were not active around me. I hunt around a lot of farm and swamp lands, and its usually steady shooting throughout the morning and afternoon, with even a few here and there mid day, today... hardly any shots today.

Personally, I don't like the snow. I hunt in tight cover, and my windows for shots are short. I always hear the deer, way before I see them. 5-6 inches of fresh snow makes hearing them tough......

Congrats to all those that were successful today.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome day in VB county this am. Tho not my son's biggest buck, it's his first sitting alone, with his own gun. Very proud, we had a blast!










Congrats to all the successful hunters today. Proud to be a member of the brother/sisterhood!


----------



## FreePass (Oct 19, 2009)

A.M. General said:


> Planned for an all day sit but this guy showed up at 730 scent checking scrapes. Waiting on his brother or dad now! State land too!


Great buck AM! Are you willing to give up the county he came from?


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow day here in Saginaw County, at least in Hemlock anyway. Hoping tomorrow has a little more action. See everyone bright and early for lfts 11-16.


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

KalamazooKid said:


> Awesome day in VB county this am. Tho not my son's biggest buck, it's his first sitting alone, with his own gun. Very proud, we had a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff right there!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Dadof2 said:


> Awesome stuff right there!


Congrats to the son awesome


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

The lack of shots in my area really surprised me for a Saturday opener. I think tomorrow morning will be like another opening day in my area. Congrats to those who connected and let's get more on the board tomorrow!


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

FreePass said:


> Great buck AM! Are you willing to give up the county he came from?


North central Oceana co


----------



## edenwildlife (Jul 29, 2011)

Best opener in a long time.
Over 40 deer sightings, six bucks,
Passed on two eight point 2-1/2 olds.
Sat all day,activity all day.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally got thru reading all the posts. Great job everyone.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

KalamazooKid said:


> Awesome day in VB county this am. Tho not my son's biggest buck, it's his first sitting alone, with his own gun. Very proud, we had a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what its all about! Congratulations to your son!


----------

